

The best feedback you’ll ever get about your business. Free. - 99miles
http://cycle7.com/draft/2010/06/07/the-best-feedback-youll-ever-get-about-your-business-free/
When you’re behind a business, or simply inside it, it’s easy to lose sight of some aspects of that business. You start to see things differently, and can’t necessarily view them the same way as your customers, especially your first time customers. Lucky for you, the best feedback you can get it free, easily accessible, and available immediately.
======
gabbo77
It takes some courage to open yourself up to anonymous feedback from customers
-- some of which may be unfair criticism from someone just having a bad day --
but the rewards far outweigh the risks. It shows that you're committed to
providing a great experience and that you value and respect your customers'
opinions. You could even go a step further and post some comment cards -- with
your response -- on a message board of sorts. I saw this at my company's cafe
once and it helped me feel like they were really listening and acting on
suggestions.

------
feedcorn
I agree wholeheartedly that customer feedback, whether solicited via a formal
card or web form, talking to your customers (at a bar/restaurant), or simply
observing their behaviors (a la web analytics or with eyeballs) is one of the
most valuable tools a business owner can use to improve their product or
service. Successful business owners know this (or will learn it from reading
posts like yours), and that is part of what makes them successful.

------
tjmaxal
A lot of this is really just opinion, but the basic idea that you should
listen to your customers is still good advice.

